# Paph Oto 'Deerwood' AM/AOS



## paphreek (Mar 30, 2016)

Paph Oto is Winston Churchill x fairrieanum. This one was awarded this January at the St. Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 30, 2016)

Beautiful color.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 30, 2016)

I really like this one!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 30, 2016)

I like the fairie influence very much


----------



## fibre (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nice one! Is this a remake made by you?


----------



## trdyl (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful and congrats!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 31, 2016)

fibre said:


> Very nice one! Is this a remake made by you?



No, I bought a half dozen or so small seedlings from Oak Hill a few years back, before they sold out. A year or two earlier, Arnold Klehm had been offering flasks for sale. While I can't be certain, my best guess is that the cross was remade by Arnold.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2016)

Can you send it to me for closer inspection?


----------



## duane mcdowell (Feb 14, 2019)

paphreek said:


> No, I bought a half dozen or so small seedlings from Oak Hill a few years back, before they sold out. A year or two earlier, Arnold Klehm had been offering flasks for sale. While I can't be certain, my best guess is that the cross was remade by Arnold.



Arnie has remade this cross at least once. He made it with WC 'Indomitable' x fairrieanum 'Red' in the late '80s/early '90s. The overall quality was outstanding.
There was another cross that was at least as nice called Buss Faire (Hampshire Buss x fairrieanum) from around the same time. Wonderful form and great growers.


----------



## shade131 (Feb 15, 2019)

I like!


----------



## fibre (Feb 15, 2019)

duane mcdowell said:


> Arnie has remade this cross at least once. He made it with WC 'Indomitable' x fairrieanum 'Red' in the late '80s/early '90s. The overall quality was outstanding.
> There was another cross that was at least as nice called Buss Faire (Hampshire Buss x fairrieanum) from around the same time. Wonderful form and great growers.



Thank you Duane for this interesting information!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 6, 2019)

Very nice Ross.

Thanks


----------

